# kandy rootbeer



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

couldnt find much on google wondering if anyone got pics of kandy rootbeer, over flakes or not dont matter just wanna see some nice pix of it

picked up this MINT 84 caprice and its got a brown top and brown interior and its so clean that i dont want to redo the whole car and if i paint it, its a must its going kandy other wise theres no point cuz its that fucking clean lol.

help me out!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

elspock just dud a frame like that hit up his thread...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Apr 8 2011, 04:21 PM~20292978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sure did 


1981 SCHWINN LIL CHICK. BLACK BASE, 18K GOLD FLAKE AND A LIL XTRA SOMETHIN, THEN 3 COATS OF CANDY ROOTBEER


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 8 2011, 03:21 PM~20292978
> *couldnt find much on google wondering if anyone got pics of kandy rootbeer, over flakes or not dont matter just wanna see some nice pix of it
> 
> picked up this MINT 84 caprice and its got a brown top and brown interior and its so clean that i dont want to redo the whole car and if i paint it, its a must its going kandy other wise theres no point cuz its that fucking clean lol.
> ...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

spock that shit looks RAW, but im looking for something dark brown to match my soft top and my interior.


i was looking at the hok kany rootbeer. how does that stuff u got look with about 6 coats? u do anything that far with it?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 9 2011, 09:21 PM~20299929
> *spock that shit looks RAW, but im looking for something dark brown to match my soft top and my interior.
> i was looking at the hok kany rootbeer.  how does that stuff u got look with about 6 coats? u do anything that far with it?
> *


Naw not yet but u can maybe get some of dat rootbeer flake and then candy over that :dunno: I made a topic about rootbeer once let me find it and see what pics where posted.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i noticed in my hok book that the color i liked is the rootbeer over galaxy grey

maybe ill put it over a gunmetal with the gunmetal flakes i got 


i think its time to order some candy and play around


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 9 2011, 11:21 PM~20300757
> *i noticed in my hok book that the color i liked is the rootbeer over galaxy grey
> 
> maybe ill put it over a gunmetal with the gunmetal flakes i got
> ...


 yeah over gold it gets a burnt orange tint to it


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya i noticed that, im looking for that dark brown that has a nice pop on the bodylines.. im thinking real dark silver with gunmetal flakes will get me where i want to be, im gonna order a qt this week i think


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 9 2011, 11:36 PM~20300887
> *ya i noticed that, im looking for that dark brown that has a nice pop on the bodylines.. im thinking real dark silver with gunmetal flakes will get me where i want to be, im gonna order a qt this week i think
> *


heres this one 



> i just painted some stuff using hok planet green then tangerine kandy came out dark brown with a burnt orange flop


----------

